# warning light/rev limiter on 30hp Yamaha 2-stroke tiller



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Unplug the wires coming from the oil tank and the warning light will go out if it's a oil system issue. I also had a over heating issue because of trash plugging up the thermostat. It's really easy to pull out for inspection. The power comes from the coils under the flywheel.


----------

